# Method cleaning products



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

I bought the kitchen and bathroom cleaner as they were on special offer. 

It states on the website that these products are entirely pet safe, sounds to good to be true to be honest! 

Does anyone else use these products?


----------



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

I must admit, I have been taken in with the special offers on Method kitchen cleaner recently, espescially with their "pet safe" claims.....but I have to admit, I don't know if they are proven in any way.

Would love to hear if someone understands these things and can confirm/deny it too !


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I've never heard of them before, but just had a look at their website and had to smile to myself where it says 'clean like a mother' my mother used to use vinegar and newspaper to clean windows. Much cheaper to buy white vinegar than the chemical stuff from the shop.

I bought a steam cleaner and use that a lot, just plain water no nasties and for work tops etc. I use white vinegar, yes there is a smell but it doesn't last long and there's no danger to my furbabies from it.

For drains and stubborn stains a dollop of bicarb and some vinegar works a treat and there's also the fun of watching it all fizz up


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've never heard of this but being the suspicious person I am, I'm never fully confident any cleaning products are animal safe, even when they say they are, so I just try and be as careful as I can and not let the cats near anything I'm cleaning.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I use method floor cleaner its very nice and give off a nice smell on the wood floors.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Kyria said:


> I use method floor cleaner its very nice and give off a nice smell on the wood floors.


 Yes,I use the floor cleaner too.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't use any cleaners... We have a steam cleaner/mop and various attachments so I know it's all safe for the cats. 
Sounds a good cleaner though!


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

I must say I am impressed with the bathroom cleaner but scruff is always shut out of the bathroom as there are too many kitty hazards in there.

If they kitchen cleaner is truly pet safe it will save me a lot of elbow grease!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> I've never heard of them before, but just had a look at their website and had to smile to myself where it says 'clean like a mother' my mother used to use vinegar and newspaper to clean windows. Much cheaper to buy white vinegar than the chemical stuff from the shop.
> 
> I bought a steam cleaner and use that a lot, just plain water no nasties and for work tops etc. I use white vinegar, yes there is a smell but it doesn't last long and there's no danger to my furbabies from it.
> 
> For drains and stubborn stains a dollop of bicarb and some vinegar works a treat and there's also the fun of watching it all fizz up


Love this you sound like my mother!

Scruffycat - I don't use washing up liquid on the cat's bowls just a soak then scrub in hot water. Litter tray gets a soak in Miltons once a week otherwise hot water daily. Bathroom floor where the litter tray is gets hot water. In the kitchen I use my old washing up water for the floor then shut the door and let it dry.

What they don't eat off directly I maintain they won't pick up enough on their paws once it's dry to do them any harm. The evil chemicals in wormers, flea treatments and medicine are way worse than walking on a floor that's been washed and dried, or washing powder residue on their bedding, or for that matter licking their paws covered in cat litter dust! They don't spend their days licking the floors and kitchen surfaces.


----------

